
A sweary, ranty YouTuber who's become an isolation cooking sensation - mathgenius
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2020/apr/29/nats-what-i-reckon-the-sweary-ranty-youtuber-whos-become-an-isolation-cooking-sensation
======
yesenadam
Australian here. I just watched the curry and bolognese videos. Although I'm
vegan and hate recipes with meat, I laughed out loud, a lot. Loved it. Can't
wait to play them for my household. Just yesterday I was planning to make a
home cooking series featuring the housemates, dammit! Too late..

As for whether he's a typical Aussie.. I have met people who talk pretty much
like this. Probably none who are good cooks though.

I had a German friend here who had a very fat book of Australian
colloquialisms he was learning, but I hadn't heard 95% of them. Full of stuff
like "dry as a dead dingo's donger". You hear them much more in country
Australia I think.

About 10 years ago our Prime Minister was widely mocked for saying "fair shake
of the sauce bottle", when everyone knows it's a _fair suck_ – a failed
attempt to talk like an average Australian.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=rudd+fair+shake+sauce](https://www.google.com/search?q=rudd+fair+shake+sauce)

~~~
kls
Your post reminded me of a story I have, I was the CTO for a company that
exited to a Spanish owned company. When that happened we had a lot of
Spaniards that would come over and work for a while.

Anyways somehow there became this competition among them to learn and use the
most obscure American English colloquialisms and use them in meetings. One of
them the CTO for Spain became a very good friend of mine and we decided to
start teaching him some words so he could win in these competitions.

With that said I am from a rural town in the US southeast (Florida to be
specific). Needless to say he learned a lot of obscure US country
colloquialisms. I can still remember the look of wordsmithed defeat by the
other executives when he declared, in a meeting, that they where carpetbagging
hornswogglers for deciding something without him. I have to say I nearly fell
out of my chair with laughter in seeing how impressed with himself he was. The
meeting quickly devolved into defining what was a carpetbagger and what was
being hornswoggled, as well as requests for other words in which my friend
declared that they need to get their own US mentor and not steal his. I was
all good fun.

I also learned some Spaniard ones. My favorite which I could not spell out
here to save my life, was one that amounts to the equivalent of monkey
business.

~~~
11thEarlOfMar
Speaking of Floridian, long ago, I worked with a developer from a rural area
in that state. My favorites were, "Shittin' in high cotton!" when a program
finally ran correctly and when the network connection finally came up, "We're
swappin' spit now!" .

~~~
kls
Heard and used it many times, an equivalent to high cotton would be "Eating
high on the hog". Which comes from the higher cuts being the better cuts of
pork.

My absolute favorite was the one my grandfather used to tell me, he would say
"Boy if your gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough and you are, by far, the
toughest kid I know" I love the back-handedness of the insult.

The other one that I think is funny is due to Tombstone most people think it
is: "Im your huckleberry" when in fact the correct term is "I'll be your
huckle bearer" which is the equivalent of a pall bearer, in the south we call
the casket handles huckles. The term basically means keep it up and you are
going to get the fight you are looking for.

~~~
FreakLegion
It's "huckleberry". The phrase is documented back to the 19th century and
taken straight from the 1920s Tombstone historical novel.

~~~
kls
I am not disputing the fact that, the movie, the script or novels state
huckleberry, nor am I disputing that historically someone not from the south
quoted Doc Holiday as saying it, what I am saying is that the term is still
used today, as it was back then and in the South where Doc was from the term
is "I'll be your huckle bearer". It was almost assuredly a misquote from a
person not from the deep south. My great grandfather used to use the term and
was a child during the late wild west era. This was why I said it was funny
that Tombstone popularized it, because outside of the south people think it is
huckleberry due to the fact that, that is what he said in the movie.

~~~
FreakLegion
> the term is still used today

Not _the_ term, _a_ term. They're different idioms with completely different
meanings, both well-attested historically. "Huckleberry" is not a corruption
of "huckle bearer" here or anywhere else.

Doc Holliday isn't quoted as having ever said the phrase, by the way. It's
taken from historical fiction, in a context where "I'm your huckleberry" \--
"I'm game", "I'm up for it", "I'm your guy" \-- makes far more sense.

 _" They say you're the gamest man in the Earp crowd, Doc," Ringo said. "I
don't need but three feet to do my fighting. Here's my handkerchief. Take
hold." Holliday took a quick step toward him. "I'm your huckleberry, Ringo,"
replied the cheerful doctor. "That's just my game."_

[https://www.google.com/books/edition/Tombstone/4PnFRfNtyhYC?...](https://www.google.com/books/edition/Tombstone/4PnFRfNtyhYC?hl=en&gbpv=1&pg=PA138&printsec=frontcover&bsq=huckleberry)

~~~
kls
Yes I understand that, but Burns was also one of the first to use huckleberry,
before that it only showed up in one other historical writing (in which is is
clear what Huckleberry is interpreted as) that does not predate his Tombstone
work by much (about 30 years IIRC). I also know that there is no direct quote
of someone saying Doc Holiday said this, but Burns interviewed Earp as well as
a lot of the residents of Cochise County. I was simply stating that I don't
dispute that someone in those interviews may have quoted Holiday as saying it
as huckleberry, The point is it is too coincidental that a man from an area
where an expression was and still is, used liberally is "fictionally" quotes
as using a term that is almost identical to one that he would almost assuredly
be familiar with and used. If it was quoted and Holiday did use it, it would
have been huckle bearer. I am not disputing your point that the movie, the
book both say huckleberry and I acknowledge that there may even have been
someone from the era that quoted him as saying it as huckleberry.

~~~
FreakLegion
> before that it only showed up in one other historical writing (in which is
> is clear what Huckleberry is interpreted as) that does not predate his
> Tombstone work by much (about 30 years IIRC)

This simply isn't true. It was a common phrase and is widely attested in texts
from Holliday's lifetime.

You originally said:

> due to Tombstone most people think it is: "Im your huckleberry" when in fact
> the correct term is "I'll be your huckle bearer"

I'm not arguing that "huckle bearer" wasn't also a common phrase. It's just
not the "correct term" here. There's no basis for the idea that "huckleberry"
was either a misquote or a corruption of "huckle bearer". Both the immediate
textual context of the novel and the broader historical evidence for the
phrase clearly establish otherwise.

------
vinkelhake
For something less ranty I recommend Kenji López-Alt's channel. He puts a
gopro on his head and shows everything that goes into making a dish. The
videos have so many useful things and he knows what he's talking about.

He's done some of those POV-style videos before, but started to really lean
into it about a month ago. I think his channel has grown by ~150K subs in the
last month.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/kenjialt](https://www.youtube.com/user/kenjialt)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I just got wrapped up watching him make guacamole for the last 12 minutes.
Wonderful stuff: I love watching talented people perform their craft. I learn
so much more that way than I do from just about any other means.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KjWFcIi4_8&list=PLXonhhg5tU...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KjWFcIi4_8&list=PLXonhhg5tUSKTPt4s5ZOBSnPOchewStj7&index=10&t=0s)

~~~
albertshin
Totally.

I think there's something different about just being able to watch a master
perform their craft vs a "masterclass". I pick up all these little details and
routines that might be second nature to them and so they might not even think
about bringing up in a "class" mindset or setting.

~~~
rmccue
One of the clearest examples for me of this: when he's making hollandaise, he
uses the water in the double boiler to also poach his eggs. It had never even
occurred to me to do this, but it makes perfect sense, and I feel dumb for
never thinking of it before.

------
baby
A bit tame compared to our “les tutos”. It’s hilarious I recommend watching :)
[https://youtu.be/belUlgnhu9M](https://youtu.be/belUlgnhu9M)

~~~
nate_meurer
Oh my god. The fuck did I just watch?

~~~
jiggawatts
I don't know either, but it's lodged itself in my brain.

------
crispyambulance
He's absolutely right about the Bolognese though!
[https://youtu.be/Sw_Ze9zIafM](https://youtu.be/Sw_Ze9zIafM)

This would actually "pass" on the Italia Squisita channel where Italian chefs
mercilessly lampoon Youtube chef's screwing up Italian classic recipes
([https://youtu.be/jQkc_1pQd3g](https://youtu.be/jQkc_1pQd3g))

~~~
overcast
His recipes may be correct, but this is unwatchable. The constant cuts every
three words for the ADD generation is beyond irritating.

~~~
jotm
Yeah, it's an acquired taste. Some of the earlier successful YouTubers
popularized the style, it's funny if you're used to it and iirc allows for an
easier time filming/editing (if you make lots of mistakes I guess).

Many, if not most, K-Pop videos are in a similar style, some are so aggressive
they may very well cause epilepsy. Definitely give me a headache anytime I try
to watch them hah

------
remarkEon
So I'm not too familiar with Australian humor or comedians, but this is still
pretty funny to me (am American).

Humor aside, this is actually a pretty decent PSA. When this all started I do
remember how the frozen food aisle looked: it was completely emptied out and I
remember thinking that cooking these kinds of things on your own is, like this
guy says, a) cheaper and b) better for your health.

------
tomhoward
From reading the comments I can see it's not exactly obvious what to look for
if you're interested to explore beyond what's embedded in the article, so
here's a bit of a guide...

\- How To Make Quarantine Sauce:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEDjDKV038](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEDjDKV038)

That's the one that kicked the whole thing off, back in Mid March when panic
buying cleared the shelves of frozen & packet food.

The others are:

Quarantine Spirit Risotto:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSI4ZHVSatw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSI4ZHVSatw)

\- Sin Bin Soup:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIwhdOx9BL0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIwhdOx9BL0)

\- End of Days Bolognese:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw_Ze9zIafM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw_Ze9zIafM)

\- The Crowd Goes Mild Curry:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uBDNhe6Gkk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uBDNhe6Gkk)

\- Wham Bam Thank You Lamb:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UWVym41dew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UWVym41dew)

And if you're curious about the kinds of videos he was making before this
foray into cooking:

\- The Overpriced Boat Show Review:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXO3epj1lY4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXO3epj1lY4)

\- Summernats What I Reckon (at a car festival in which a major component is
hotted up old cars doing burnouts):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9EOundEuw8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9EOundEuw8)

------
philodelta
Not to claim to be an expert in indian cooking (anglicized or otherwise), but
I make a lot of curry from scratch, and I gotta say that featured video had a
pretty excellent recipe. Entertaining but you can also tell he's an
experienced cook.

~~~
AmericanChopper
The recipe is indeed not bad, but one thing that trips people up with Indian
cooking is that store brought garam masala is pretty terrible. Using garam
masala from the supermarket isn’t any different from using a jar of curry
paste from the supermarket. Aside from the issue of quality, it goes stale,
and when that happens the more subtle flavors fade first. Leaving you with
something that is essentially cardamom powder, which can easily overpower a
dish. For anybody that wants to get into Indian cooking, I’d suggest they
always make their own masala mix at home, because it’s not difficult and the
differences are pretty significant.

~~~
hnick
If the pre-mixed powder goes stale, is that also a problem for the other
spices you'd use to make it 'fresh'? Just wondering because I don't see how
that fixes the problem, unless there's some interaction between the
ingredients.

I guess one benefit is you can put more of a particular spice in if it lost
its zing.

I'm speaking from someone who uses ground spices in jars/bags, I typically
don't use fresh (apart from nutmeg).

~~~
AmericanChopper
I make it once every week or two, so they don’t have much time to go stale.
The stuff on the shelf at the supermarket seems to have a much longer time in
between being roasted and ground, and eventually finding its way into a
shopping trolly. The bigger problem with ground spice mixtures though, is that
they go stale at different rates. If the ground cumin seeds you have lose a
little of their punch, it’s fine because you can just put more in. With spice
mixtures, you can start out with something that’s well balanced, but the
lighter flavors will start to fade, leaving behind the more potent ones (like
clove or cardamom, in the case of garam masala). So when you go to use it, you
taste the curry and it doesn’t have enough spice in it, so you add a little
more and all of a sudden it has the over-powering biter after taste of too
much cardamom, without much else.

The other benefit is that it’s obviously just going to taste better, or at
least more the way you prefer it, if you make it yourself. Maybe I’m a weirdo
though, because I don’t buy any pre-ground spices aside from chili (which
keeps really well), and turmeric (which - in powder form - is used more for
color than flavor).

~~~
hnick
Thanks for clarifying. There are a few that are great to get pre-ground like
onion/garlic powder and paprika, which are a little harder to replicate at
home and have a different flavour profile than their fresh counterparts. I do
need to try and branch out more with whole spices in the future though.

I really like curries, but it's one of the dishes I haven't made much effort
to do properly at home yet (my recent Japanese curry doesn't count because
they use English-style curry powder).

~~~
AmericanChopper
Personally I think the SEA curries are a bit more forgiving than the Indian
ones. Indian curries use a lot of dried ingredients, where as in SEA they tend
to use pastes made from fresh spices (in Indonesia and Malaysia this is called
bumbu) as the basis for a lot of their cooking. Which gives you a little more
room for error when it comes to quantities for most things. You just grind
everything together with your onions (or usually shallots), fry it off a bit,
and get on with the rest of the recipe. If you add a little too much fresh
galangal, it’s not much of a problem, but it’s a lot easier to throw the
balance of a dish off with dried powders.

------
rmason
Back in the sixties my Mom's favorite cooking show was the galloping gourmet.
Guy was always boozing on the show and told one joke after another. It was so
different than any other cooking show it became a big hit.

Graham Kerr was a Brit who started his show in New Zealand then got an offer
to move it to Canada where it was syndicated to the US. In 1971 at the height
of his popularity he and his wife were in a bad car accident and retired.

Today looking back it's outrageous fashion and bad taste jokes.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czrj4yJm6z0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czrj4yJm6z0)

------
Jedd
Am Australian. I realise he's parodying an archetype, but question whether it
needs (more) parodying.

The sweary thing is one way to distinguish from the competition I suppose, but
all my favourite comedians manage to amuse without regular obscenity, in part
because they reserve it for when emphasis is needed. (I'm not prudish about
swearing - I swear like a trooper at home - but I do seek more thoughtful /
less cheap material from my comedians.)

I also note that he's adopted - though not as savagely as many - that
favourite youtube technique of removing the full stops from the end of every
sentence, leaving the whole monologue sounding like one long breathless
sentence replete with visually jarring cuts. It's a horrendous editing
technique. Evidently enough people can put up with it for it to remain
popular, but I just quit any videos done in that style.

~~~
samplatt
He's leaning into the archetype, sure, but it's not a parody. People that know
him are reporting that he's mostly "just like that", only now he's making
videos.

>leaving the whole monologue sounding like one long breathless sentence
Unfortunately, the trend (piloted by South Park and cemented by Family Guy) of
humorous media these days is to have as many jokes packed in as densely as
possible and rely on the fast-fire rate to compensate for the weaker jokes.
That's just what's popular these days.

~~~
glangdale
Can confirm. I've met him, briefly - he's not quite as 'full on' in person as
when performing to a camera but it's not an act.

------
kar1181
This is by far the most Australian thing I've seen in years (expat :)). This
is legit 'Straya.

As an aside, Capsicum (peppers / bell peppers), I struggled for years overseas
with the terminology until I finally broke the habit. Same with using Eggplant
and Zucchini in the UK (Aubergine / Courgette).

------
usaphp
His like/dislike ratio on each video is absolutely incredible. The latest
video has over 5000 likes and just 4 dislikes! I skeptically watched his
linked video in the article and it’s really funny

------
hinkley
This reminds be a bit of AWE and "crime pays but botany doesn't"

There's a big area of tone and presentation between Julia Childs, Bob
Villa/Roy Underhill and Gordon Ramsay.

Somewhere between Gordon and Roy would be interesting. Roy made mistakes,
including nicking the shit out of himself regularly, but never got frustrated
and told too many dad jokes even for me. Gordon is a little too frustrated
with bullshit even for me, and I should carry an epi-pen for my bullshit
allergy.

------
darkwater
Totally unrelated with the Aussie thing but totally related with metal music
and cuisine: Black Metal Vegan Chef
[https://youtu.be/CeZlih4DDNg](https://youtu.be/CeZlih4DDNg) pretty old now
but I still find it funny

------
lappet
Indian here and I loved it. Death to jar sauce! I have been clamoring for no-
nonsense cooking tips for ages...too many chefs take themselves too seriously.
The video is a little jarring I must admit, but he looks like he is having
fun!

------
vsnf
For an American take of exactly the same kind of video, I recommend You Suck
At Cooking:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsB57FtaxXQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsB57FtaxXQ)

~~~
dec0dedab0de
I love YSAC, but he's not really ranty. Plus I think he's Canadian.

------
teekert
Just remember: F __* JAR SAUCE!

------
ajxs
Australian here. This is probably not going to earn me any goodwill for
posting, however I feel it needs to be said. I grew up in a very working class
area, so I'm familiar with 'broad' Australian accents and culture. The accent
in the videos strikes me as a lame affectation. In the last few years it's
become trendy for washed-up alternative Australian youth to remodel themselves
after the kids who bullied them in high-school once they hit their 30s.
Straight-edge and crust-punk gigs are traded in for the cricket team and
"sinking VB with the boys". This put-on accent invariably comes with it.
'Struthless' is another high-profile example of the newfound lame fascination
with all things 'bogan'.

~~~
pasabagi
For whatever reason, my brother decided to adopt a really working class accent
when he was about 17 - and at the time, I thought it was ridiculous. After
fifteen years, I can see that it's not really just a silly affectation. It's
actually him engaging with the culture he likes, and the people he likes,
being who he wants to be. I don't really see anything wrong with that.

~~~
ajxs
That's a very interesting interpretation of the situation, and I'll credit it.
However I can't help but feel that purposefully affecting an accent like this
is inauthentic, and untrue to your real self. I can see your counter-argument
that, for your brother, this act is bringing him closer to his ideal self.

~~~
pasabagi
I also think authenticity is a strange bird at the best of times. Humans are
basically defined by their inauthenticity. In the bible, the moment humans
attain knowledge is also the moment they attain the art of lying, of
concealing, of feeling shame for what they are and presenting something
different. It's a deep part of how we see ourselves - that we represent
things, ourselves included, to persuade, to play, to organize our thoughts.

There's something funny going on with our use of the word - we call some
people and cultures authentic, while others are called insincere and affected
- and I don't think it's strictly related to how performative a given culture
is. Somebody could be authentically Italian, and that could literally mean
they perform their life at a very high tempo.

------
kylek
Ordinary Sausage is my go-to for youtube chefs.

------
whalesalad
Binging With Babish is one of my favorite channels on YT if y’all are into
cooking shows. When my wife and I are on the couch together it is the goto.

~~~
baby
I find it... meh. I don’t understand why he has so many views.

~~~
stbtrax
I appreciate his very high production quality but I don't get the appeal
either. I think it has to do with the intersection of movie fandom + food
media

------
peteretep
I don’t get it, he’s just a typical Australian?

~~~
parallel
This is not true, please don't propagate stereotypes on a public forum even if
it is an attempt to brag about Australian culture.

~~~
paranoidrobot
Depends on how you define 'Typical Australian'.

He's certainly playing up a character to a degree, but it's not too far off-
base for a lot of folks I know who play up this kind of character when they're
having a bit of fun anyway.

For the cooking show this guy's doing it's actually informative, gives good
advice, and keeps it pretty easy to follow.

Very useful for folks who genuinely find it scary to cook anything that didn't
come out of a packet or had more than four steps.

~~~
BigJono
As a seasoned bogan, I reckon he's a bit over the top. I think if he cranked
it down about 20% he'd sound more natural. There's a few 'fuck's in his videos
that don't naturally fit into the sentence.

~~~
yesenadam
My favourite was the "mm! Get fucked." when the curry tasted good at the end.
Don't know if people say that, but I knew what he meant.

Although it's not too far removed from (the very non-Australian) Stephen Fry
saying "Fuck off!" responding to a Derren Brown card trick at about 1:50. Both
are impressed by something.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI5-NDiY7IM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI5-NDiY7IM)

------
paypalcust83
Louis Rossmann, AvE, or Joey Santore has a cooking show?

(Slow news day reporting WFH, I guess.)

~~~
paranoidrobot
> AvE ... has a cooking show?

Well, a series, but yes. Starts from here[0] where he makes the steel griddle
for his BBQ.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAr7adtpdY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAr7adtpdY)

e: Forgot HN doesn't do markdown.

------
throw7
I can't make it through these millennial-style edit every second and imma
meme-lord videos. I suppose there is pearls of wisdom hidden somewhere in
there (I mean front page of hacker news?).

Sadly, Joshua Weinstein has also evolved into this style.

------
roel_v
How is someone with 128k subs a 'sensation'? I mean, he might become one now
that he's got the Guardian plugging him, but still...

~~~
tomhoward
His videos get shared like crazy on FB.

Take a look at his view counts in just the past month:

3.6M

5.8M

7.6M

6.8M

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/iqssylubr7y503k/nats-what-i-
reckon...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/iqssylubr7y503k/nats-what-i-reckon-view-
counts.png?dl=0)

~~~
fouc
That's interesting, he's only got about 300k-600k views for the same videos on
YT.

~~~
tomhoward
Yep, it's the shareability that makes it work so well on FB.

YouTube views are driven more by people seeking a particular personality or
topic (e.g., Joe Rogan), and algorithmic recommendations, but Nat hasn't been
a big deal long enough to get so much of that kind of traffic.

------
keiferski
And the slow march to Idiocracy-style content continues. Can the media cover
YouTubers that don’t gain attention by swearing and being obnoxious?

~~~
ggm
If you can see past that, his actual cooking is good and is motivating a lot
of other people. If you can't see past that, the great thing about media, is
you can choose to ignore it.

~~~
keiferski
> If you can't see past that, the great thing about media, is you can choose
> to ignore it.

If only the world were so simple. In a democratic system, what is highlighted
by the media affects everyone. Politics, culture, daily life. Certain
political figures would not _be political figures_ if the media didn’t cover
their vulgar and obnoxious behavior constantly.

~~~
tomhoward
I admire your intent, but you've picked the wrong target for this kind of
critique.

Nat seems to be achieving the opposite of what you say you're concerned about.

The point of these videos is to educate people how easy and affordable it is
to eat fresh, nutritious and tasty food at home.

He's attracted millions of views before any mainstream media outlets have
given him any attention, and he's done it by being quirkily entertaining, as
well good natured and encouraging to his viewers (exemplified by lines like
“Just have a go, you’re more talented than you realise”).

The only thing he's swearily abusive towards is lowest-common-denominator,
anti-nutritious, big-corporate-commoditized food.

Earlier videos that have attracted a lot of views involve highlighting the
absurdity of conspicuous largesse (luxury boat shows) and masculine
hooliganism (e.g., burnouts in cars).

These seem like the very things that would be most associated with the style
of politics you're most concerned about.

Yep he has tattoos and swears, but from what I can see he's only trying to
raise society's standards, not lower them.

Sometimes it takes a trojan horse to get the payload to its target.

~~~
keiferski
Fair enough. I watched a few of his videos and was immediately put off by the
constant unnecessary ‘fucks’ every few sentences. It doesn’t seem like he is
dramatically more popular than a whole host of other cooking channels which
manage to be both insightful, entertaining and not vulgar. So, I don’t see why
The Guardian needs to pick this channel when plenty of others exist.

I also don’t really appreciate the ‘pearl-clutching’ bit. Not wanting to hear
swear words constantly doesn’t make me some ancient conservative who wants
kids off my lawn.

~~~
tomhoward
> So, I don’t see why The Guardian needs to pick this channel when plenty of
> others exist.

It's because he's reaching an audience that normally wouldn't seek content
about healthy home cooking. He also has an interesting personal backstory.

I've edited my comment to take out the personal jibe, but I would encourage
you to think about the impression your comments give if you don't want to be
seen that way.

Content doesn't always have to be pleasing to us personally for us to be able
to peel back a layer and understand its place in the world.

------
herdodoodo
his videos are a great way to test how much cringe you can handle in a sitting

~~~
gregoryl
His videos are very "local" in its sense of humor; people from the area he
lives in find it fairly amusing.

~~~
anitil
Agree. Am local, find it hilarious.

~~~
prawn
Local also and very sensitive to overwrought cringy videos, and I don't find
his presentation offputting. He's quick enough, genuine and to the point that
the little jokes (parrot milk) are easy enough to ignore if you don't like
them.

------
DeathArrow
I don't spend time watching clips of YouTube celebrities.

Am I missing something important?

~~~
jowsie
Some would argue by ignoring the likes of YouTube you are missing the modern
era of entertainment. You do you, though.

~~~
DeathArrow
I am not ignoring YouTube at all. I watch a lot of videos from which I can
learn something or find entertaining.

I've just found that I don't enjoy very much videos made for the sole purpose
of making money.

I think people should make money from their work, but there also should be a
bit of value for the viewer also.

------
spiderjerusalem
This is sort of regurgitated. Regular Ordinary Swedish Meal Time was quite
popular around 7-8 years ago.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Wu3Bps9ic](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8Wu3Bps9ic)

------
friendlybus
Aussie here, the self aware piss take is a great cultural tool that we do well
(tim minchin as the highest form), but it's got to be used well. Too many self
aware jokes in nat's videos are played for gags and used to suck all the
tension out of the video. Using that tool to punctuate boring moments just
highlights how boring it is to trying and find the tap whilst looking at the
camera or dump a load of ingredients into a bowl. That tool is best used when
bringing the elite and pretentious (self-styled picasso chef) down to the
ground floor with love and highlighting a valuable revelation.

This stuff could be really good with a bit more quality and a bit less
gratuity.

------
mellosouls
I think in comedy the practice of using swear words as punctuation in lieu of
actual wit has some similarity to the cgi overload in modern movies
substituting for an intelligent script.

I (regretfully) swear like a navvy myself at times and am up for vulgarity in
comedy when its accompanied by actual - you know - _comedy_. Examples: Viz (uk
magazine), Beavis and Butthead, etc.

This was just childish, unoriginal humour and added to the cliched visual
presentation was presumably mostly aimed at particularly dull teenagers.

